# Mobbed by raccoons!



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

Is this adorable or is this adorable?

I wouldn't want his grocery bill!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

What a dearly generous man and the joy he gets back from those chubby, well-nourished furries is priceless xo......
Thot those were carrot sticks till he said hot dogs, 20 lbs of them, holy smokes....lol....amazing how not one of them tried to bite him out of greediness....his dialogue is just great in that freezing weather and the camera footage too....I'm still watching it!
Now they're getting seconds and third helpings....hope they don't leave their poopy droppings there too, ewwww....
and hope none have rabies, oh dear me, lets not think like that cuz of their cuteness....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> What a dearly generous man and the joy he gets back from those chubby, well-nourished furries is priceless xo......


Pops. I find it so stress relieving watching it. Just warms my heart.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2020)

I love it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Now a 50 lb bag of dog food!.....this is amazing....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pops. I find it so stress relieving watching it. Just warms my heart.


That makes two of us Marg.....just fills ya with joy and happiness....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Now a 50 lb bag of dog food!.....this is amazing....


You can tell the man has such a big heart.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Wth, he has names for them, hahha....does he feed them every nite like this? I would just for the satisfying and giving feeling of it all, hahha.....even it sent me broke.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> That makes two of us Marg.....just fills ya with joy and happiness....


I've always had a love for raccoons, Pops, because they're just so darned cute!

And the way they use their hands is the sweetest thing of all!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Wth, he has names for them, hahha....does he feed them every nite like this? I would just for the satisfying and giving feeling of it all, hahha.....


ROFLMAO!

That's a good question, Pops, but do check out his other raccoon and bear videos. He has many. 

He lives in Nova Scotia, Canada.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Ooops he was referring to his cats by name.....he sure knows how to tackle loneliness, no matter what level its at for him xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh I will defin check his other videos.....thanks so much friend for posting this....made my day xo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Ooops he was referring to his cats by name.....he sure knows how to tackle loneliness, no matter what level its at for him xo


He has names for a few of the raccoons, too, like Buddy and Woody, just to name a couple.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Oh I will defin check his other videos.....thanks so much friend for posting this....made my day xo


Thanks, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Wait, what, he Does have names for them, knows their territorial history too! And been doing this for 20 years!!!! Unbelievable....


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2020)

And I thought I had a lot of raccoons.  I feed 4 almost every night.  But mine aren't quite that tame.  Only one of them will take food out of my hand.  The other 3 will let me stand an inch away while they eat.  Mine also will eat fruit when that's all I feed them.  But they all love cat kibble & nuts - especially Hazelnuts.  One of them is crazy about peanut butter dog buscuits.  He'll grab one out of my hand & run away with it to protect it from the other three.
As for "Getting bitten," it hasn't happened to me.  I've hand-fed wild squirrels for years & I'm surprised at how careful they are not to bite me when they take food.  
But when I fed my Boa Constrictor - different story.  He was very tame & docile EXCEPT when feeding.  I had to get my hand out FAST.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> And I thought I had a lot of raccoons.  I feed 4 almost every night.  But mine aren't quite that tame.  Only one of them will take food out of my hand.  The other 3 will let me stand an inch away while they eat.  Mine also will eat fruit when that's all I feed them.  But they all love cat kibble & nuts - especially Hazelnuts.  One of them is crazy about peanut butter dog buscuits.  He'll grab one out of my hand & run away with it to protect it from the other three.
> As for "Getting bitten," it hasn't happened to me.  I've hand-fed wild squirrels for years & I'm surprised at how careful they are not to bite me when they take food.
> But when I fed my Boa Constrictor - different story.  He was very tame & docile EXCEPT when feeding.  I had to get my hand out FAST.


That is so sweet, Win! 

I would love to have a couple of raccoons come visit, and I'd feed them, too.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 14, 2020)

Are his other videos under James Blackwood on UTube Marg? I never go there to view anything except what you all post....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Are his other videos under James Blackwood on UTube Marg? I never go there to view anything except what you all post....


They sure are, Pops. 

I think you'll really love the variety he has.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> And I thought I had a lot of raccoons.  I feed 4 almost every night.  But mine aren't quite that tame.  Only one of them will take food out of my hand.  The other 3 will let me stand an inch away while they eat.  Mine also will eat fruit when that's all I feed them.  But they all love cat kibble & nuts - especially Hazelnuts.  One of them is crazy about peanut butter dog buscuits.  He'll grab one out of my hand & run away with it to protect it from the other three.
> As for "Getting bitten," it hasn't happened to me.  I've hand-fed wild squirrels for years & I'm surprised at how careful they are not to bite me when they take food.
> But when I fed my Boa Constrictor - different story.  He was very tame & docile EXCEPT when feeding.  I had to get my hand out FAST.


As for your pet constrictor, I seen a man get bit by one on television, and boy, you could tell it hurt bad.


----------



## win231 (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That is so sweet, Win!
> 
> I would love to have a couple of raccoons come visit, and I'd feed them, too.


Try leaving out some cat kibble & a bowl of water.  That will tell you whether raccoons visited.  If the water is dirty, raccoons were there.
I previously fed some wild cats.  After they left, I started to notice the water was muddy every night.  I didn't know why until I saw a raccoon washing his paws in it.  That was several years ago.
They go somewhere else when the weather is very hot during the day.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2020)

What a nice man!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Try leaving out some cat kibble & a bowl of water.  That will tell you whether raccoons visited.  If the water is dirty, raccoons were there.
> I previously fed some wild cats.  After they left, I started to notice the water was muddy every night.  I didn't know why until I saw a raccoon washing his paws in it.  That was several years ago.
> They go somewhere else when the weather is very hot during the day.


We do see raccoons every fall, but only for a short time, I gather because it gets cold and they go to sleep.

They really go for the fruit trees, and little did I know, they can climb like a cat. Found that out a few years ago.

So cute them washing their paws in the water dish!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What a nice man!


I agree, he has a big heart!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 15, 2020)

In my State they're considered pests and dangerous to boot (high % are rabid).  Thus, it's legal to destroy them but illegal to trap and release in the boonies.

When we had cats, they were always around, partaking of the cat food and water we left out while working.  But no cats anymore for me ... and no racs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> In my State they're considered pests and dangerous to boot (high % are rabid).  Thus, it's legal to destroy them but illegal to trap and release in the boonies.
> 
> When we had cats, they were always around, partaking of the cat food and water we left out while working.  But no cats anymore for me ... and no racs.


Leave it to mankind to find fault with, and an excuse to annihilate everything.


----------

